
I No Longer Hate the Police - djsumdog
https://battlepenguin.com/politics/why-i-no-longer-hate-the-police/
======
non-entity
> and when I told my neighbors that I wanted to be a cop when I grew up,
> they’d tell me, “You’re too smart for that.”

Turns out they might have been right, quite literally.

[https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-court-ruled-you-can-be-
too-...](https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-court-ruled-you-can-be-too-smart-to-
be-a-cop/5420630)

